# Easter Weekend marred by "gun violence" in three separate mass shootings.



## MarathonMike (Apr 18, 2022)

It seems there was a mass outbreak of guns hopping out of Easter baskets causing multiple injuries and fatalities this weekend. It certainly nothing to do with the tons of illegal drugs being shipped into the country, the breakdown of nuclear families or the mental illness that is rampant in our country. Oh no, it's those damn guns again. 









						3 mass shootings occur in the U.S. during Easter weekend, leaving two 2 dead
					

Authorities in South Carolina are investigating a shooting at a nightclub early Sunday that wounded at least nine people. It was the second mass shooting in the state and the third in the nation during the Easter holiday weekend.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## candycorn (Apr 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It seems there was a mass outbreak of guns hopping out of Easter baskets causing multiple injuries and fatalities this weekend. It certainly nothing to do with the tons of illegal drugs being shipped into the country, the breakdown of nuclear families or the mental illness that is rampant in our country. Oh no, it's those damn guns again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do other nations have drug problems? Yes.
Do other nations have single parent households?  Yes
Do other nations have mental illness?  Yes.

Somehow they have avoided monthly shooting massacres.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It seems there was a mass outbreak of guns hopping out of Easter baskets causing multiple injuries and fatalities this weekend. It certainly nothing to do with the tons of illegal drugs being shipped into the country, the breakdown of nuclear families or the mental illness that is rampant in our country. Oh no, it's those damn guns again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when Mass shootings were infrequent that we are turned on TV's to wonder how that could be. Times have sure changed. Now we as society don't pay attention anymore, 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Introduction​In the years between* 2009 and 2020*, the horrific scenes of mass shootings have haunted the nation’s collective conscience. Each breaking news alert floods the nation with grief and anger at this senseless, preventable violence. The United States is not the only country with mental illness, domestic violence, or hate-fueled ideologies, *but our gun homicide rate is 25 times higher than other high-income countries.*1The difference is easy access to guns. This connection is not just theoretical. US states with weaker gun laws and higher gun ownership rates have higher rates of mass shootings. 2









						Mass Shootings in America
					

Twelve Years of Mass Shootings in the United States An Everytown for Gun Safety Support Fund Analysis Last updated: June 4, 2021 In the years between 2009 and 2020, the …




					everytownresearch.org


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It seems there was a mass outbreak of guns hopping out of Easter baskets causing multiple injuries and fatalities this weekend. It certainly nothing to do with the tons of illegal drugs being shipped into the country, the breakdown of nuclear families or the mental illness that is rampant in our country. Oh no, it's those damn guns again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny you bring up other topics.

Mental illness. 









						2020 Access to Care Data
					






					www.mhanational.org
				




Access to mental health care (color of party that won the state in the 2020 presidential election

1) Vermont
2) Massachusetts
3) Rhode Island
4) Iowa
5) Maine (they split this, but Democrats got more votes so I'm putting it blue)

Bottom 5

51) Texas
50) Georgia
49) Nevada
48) Mississippi
47) South Carolina

Obviously this isn't just a simple case of Republican/Democrat, never is. However Georgia is more a Republican state, Republican governor, 8 Republicans, 6 Democrats in the US House, two Democrat federal Senators, but the Georgia state House and Senate are both Republican. And the presidency election in Georgia was won by 12,000 votes for the Democrats, first time since 1992 it went Democrat. 

Nevada on the other hand is strongly Democrat. 

Iowa is a Republican state. 

However the trend is pretty much more towards Democrats spending more money dealing with mental health

2) Breakdown of the family. 

This is a much, much harder subject. Mostly because it'd depend on what you saw as the causes for the breakdown of the family in the US.

However we can look at the states with the most and least single parents.









						States with the most single-parent households
					

Stacker looks at the states with the most single-parent households, using data from the U.S. Census American Community Survey 2018.




					stacker.com
				




Most 
1) Mississippi (again)
2) Louisiana 
3) Georgia (again)
4) New Mexico
5) Texas (again)

Least 
51) Hawaii
50) Montana
49) Utah
48) New Hampshire
47) North Dakota.

For the most, it seems obvious that there's a repeat of states. Mississippi, Georgia, Texas, and how many are going to end up at the top of the murder states?

For the least, there's Utah for religious reasons, I'd say. Some of those states are quite rural as well, which is going to reduce the chances of single parenthood.

3) drugs









						The Ten Most Drug-Addicted States in America
					

Addiction affects people across the United States, but some states are struggling more than others. Find out the ten most drug-addicted states in America.




					www.addictions.com
				




This is going to show something quite different. The states with the most drug abuse. 

1) DC
2) Vermont
3) Colorado
4) Delaware
5) Rhode Island. 

But then let's look at gun crime.





__





						Gun violence in the United States by state - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Gun murder rate top 5

1) Louisiana
2) Missouri
3) South Carolina
4) Delaware
5) Alaska

Georgia's in at number 7, Texas as 18, Mississippi at number 9

So what does this tell us?

Probably that this is a very, very complex topic. 

That just because a state has this or that or even two things on your list, doesn't mean it's going to come out as the state with the most murder.

Other things. Urban areas, or especially ghetto areas. Areas that the government has given up on. The whole "in America everyone can make it" rings in my ears. Yes, in the US every could potentially make it. No, not everyone TOGETHER can make it. 

The problem here is that you're dealing with people of different intelligence. Certain people simply aren't going to be business people, or they're not going to be able to get out by being a sports star etc etc. Some people are born into poverty and even working hard, they're going to struggle. If you become a single parent, it might not be your fault, and yet it's going to stop you advancing. In certain states that appear at the wrong end of this list there's a problem with race and how black people are treated by their own governments, by potential employers and many other things.

Mostly for me it's about ATTITUDE toward government. If people see government as just electing people to take the cash and entertain, then government doesn't work well and things get worse in society. When society is directed, and has clear goals, by the government of the state, and even federal representatives, then things work better.

Germany, for example, has a lot of different ethnic groups, especially Turks and Russians, and yet it tries to look after all people, giving them decent education, giving them decent health care including mental health care. 

But guns are still an issue. Create all these problems and then put guns into the mix and you get the disaster that is the USA.


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I remember when Mass shootings were infrequent that we are turned on TV's to wonder how that could be. Times have sure changed. Now we as society don't pay attention anymore,
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Introduction​In the years between* 2009 and 2020*, the horrific scenes of mass shootings have haunted the nation’s collective conscience. Each breaking news alert floods the nation with grief and anger at this senseless, preventable violence. The United States is not the only country with mental illness, domestic violence, or hate-fueled ideologies, *but our gun homicide rate is 25 times higher than other high-income countries.*1The difference is easy access to guns. This connection is not just theoretical. US states with weaker gun laws and higher gun ownership rates have higher rates of mass shootings. 2
> ...



lol the same tards who snivel about guns also love and support open borders, so nobody need pay any attention to the morons.


----------



## Votto (Apr 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It seems there was a mass outbreak of guns hopping out of Easter baskets causing multiple injuries and fatalities this weekend. It certainly nothing to do with the tons of illegal drugs being shipped into the country, the breakdown of nuclear families or the mental illness that is rampant in our country. Oh no, it's those damn guns again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easter used to be a day of worship

But in today's modern secular world, they don't have time for such trivial superstitions

Now they just have gun parties.

It's man's way of progressing.  

Ain't it great?

Hell, inflation is so high we can't afford to change back.


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 18, 2022)

So what percentage of guns owned in the U.S. do guns used in mass shootings make up? Why aren't the numbers of mass shootings far higher?


----------



## Votto (Apr 18, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> lol the same tards who snivel about guns also love and support open borders, so nobody need pay any attention to the morons.


The Federal government is just a circus now.

The only question becomes, exactly how many clowns will exit the car?

The thing is, the car seems soooo small, you would think that many clowns could not exit the car.

It's endless fun and enjoyment for the entire family.


----------



## justoffal (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do other nations have drug problems? Yes.
> Do other nations have single parent households?  Yes
> Do other nations have mental illness?  Yes.
> 
> Somehow they have avoided monthly shooting massacres.


No....

Your samples are faulty.
You need to look at populations over 100 million to get a real picture. When you do the whole picture changes.


----------



## justoffal (Apr 18, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> So what percentage of guns owned in the U.S. do guns used in mass shootings make up? Why aren't the numbers of mass shootings far higher?


Exxxxxxxactly...


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 18, 2022)

LOL

Easter is peep shooting time!


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do other nations have drug problems? Yes.
> Do other nations have single parent households?  Yes
> Do other nations have mental illness?  Yes.
> 
> Somehow they have avoided monthly shooting massacres.



Less than 1% of all murders can hardly be called "massacres"

Gee maybe if we actually enforced the gun laws we have on the books we would have less crime and murder.

Crazy right?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 18, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Less than 1% of all murders can hardly be called "massacres"
> 
> Gee maybe if we actually enforced the gun laws we have on the books we would have less crime and murder.
> 
> Crazy right?


Agree 100%.  Of course that would require quite a tax hike to build all of the new prisons we would need and in a lot of places, states cannot staff the prisons they have already.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Agree 100%.  Of course that would require quite a tax hike to build all of the new prisons we would need and in a lot of places, states cannot staff the prisons they have already.


No it wouldn't.

All we have to do is stop locking up people for nonviolent crimes.  We have more than enough prison space for the violent animals


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do other nations have drug problems? Yes.
> Do other nations have single parent households?  Yes
> Do other nations have mental illness?  Yes.
> 
> Somehow they have avoided monthly shooting massacres.





Yeah, they are either daily, or the government just kills them for entertainment.


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2022)

All three mass shootings were Black on Black crimes by street thugs and gang members.  That is where most of the gun crimes in the US takes place.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 18, 2022)

2 Mass Shooting in SC , a red state.


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 2 Mass Shooting in SC , a red state.




In a blue city by black gangsters.


DURRRRRRR


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do other nations have drug problems? Yes.
> Do other nations have single parent households?  Yes
> Do other nations have mental illness?  Yes.
> 
> Somehow they have avoided monthly shooting massacres.


But they don't avoid deaths by other means.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> In a blue city by black gangsters.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRRR


rural area and at a mall.


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> rural area and at a mall.




Blue cities.  

DURRRRRRR


----------



## Penelope (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> But they don't avoid deaths by other means.


republicans are easy on assault weapons and guns. anyone can get them.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> Blue cities.
> 
> DURRRRRRR


SC is a red state. What is happening to republicans I know they let anyone has guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 2 Mass Shooting in SC , a red state.


Columbia is a blue city


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> republicans are easy on assault weapons and guns. anyone can get them.


Tell another lie. Assault weapons have been restricted since 1989 and require you pay a 250.00 tax to have one if you can find one.


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> SC is a red state. What is happening to republicans I know they let anyone has guns.




The black gangsters shot up a BLUE city you lying twit.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Apr 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It seems there was a mass outbreak of guns hopping out of Easter baskets causing multiple injuries and fatalities this weekend. It certainly nothing to do with the tons of illegal drugs being shipped into the country, the breakdown of nuclear families or the mental illness that is rampant in our country. Oh no, it's those damn guns again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's OK.  It's America and it's Easter!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

PV System said:


> That's OK.  It's America and it's Easter!


What if we disarmed every black in America? 
Because BLM!!!!!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> , *but our gun homicide rate is 25 times higher than other high-income countries.*1The difference is easy access to guns. This connection is not just theoretical. US states with weaker gun laws and higher gun ownership rates have higher rates of mass shootings.


Whoever told you this lied
And you let them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 2 Mass Shooting in SC , a red state.


Both took plance in blue cities, perpetrated by black gang members.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> republicans are easy on assault weapons and guns. anyone can get them.


It should be easy for people to exercise their rights, so...  duh.


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 18, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Less than 1% of all murders can hardly be called "massacres"
> 
> Gee maybe if we actually enforced the gun laws we have on the books we would have less crime and murder.
> 
> Crazy right?



How many years did the thug George Floyd get for armed robbery and pistol whipping a pregnant woman? Nothing, even with a previous record for gun thuggery.


----------



## meaner gene (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Agree 100%.  Of course that would require quite a tax hike to build all of the new prisons we would need and in a lot of places, states cannot staff the prisons they have already.


Our prisons are filled with people that never should have been sent to prison, while people who should be locked up walk the streets..









						Texas upholds sentence for woman who didn’t know she was ineligible to vote
					

Crystal Mason was previously sentenced to five years in prison for a mistaken vote that was not counted




					www.theguardian.com
				




_Four years ago, Mason was on supervised release, similar to probation, for a federal felony conviction related to tax fraud. She didn’t know that Texas prohibits felons from voting until they finish their sentence entirely. Mason voted in the last presidential election at the urging of her mother and cast a provisional ballot when poll workers couldn’t find her name on the voter registration rolls. The ballot was never counted because Mason was not an eligible voter.

A Texas appeals court on Thursday upheld a five-year prison sentence for a woman who was convicted of illegally voting even though she didn’t know she was ineligible when she went to the polls in 2016._

Meanwhile violent felons









						Convicted Felon Sentenced to Probation for Possessing a Firearm
					

PROVIDENCE, RI – A 33 year-old Providence man previously convicted of drug trafficking and assaulting several police officers was sentenced today to 3 years probation, the first six months to be served in home confinement with electronic monitoring, for being a felon in possession of a firearm.




					www.justice.gov
				




_A 33 year-old Providence man previously convicted of drug trafficking and assaulting several police officers was sentenced today to 3 years probation, ... for being a felon in possession of a firearm._


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's funny you bring up other topics.
> 
> Mental illness.
> 
> ...



Of course, in the Res states you have democrat party controlled Blue cities that create the majority of the gun crime directly caused by anti- police policies and policies that release the most violent gun offenders over and over again……

Our gun murder and gun crime problem is a direct result of the democrats who control these blue cities…


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What if we disarmed every black in America?
> Because BLM!!!!!


I think you have some cotton that needs picking.  Lol


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Of course, in the Res states you have democrat party controlled Blue cities that create the majority of the gun crime directly caused by anti- police policies and policies that release the most violent gun offenders over and over again……
> 
> Our gun murder and gun crime problem is a direct result of the democrats who control these blue cities…


Let's be clear.  State law has jurisdiction over city laws.   The state can make any law it wants apply to any city 


It's on the state


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Let's be clear.  State law has jurisdiction over city laws.   The state can make any law it wants apply to any city


Did you read what he said?
"Blue cities that create the majority of the gun crime directly caused by anti- police policies and policies that release the most violent gun offenders over and over again…"
States pass laws regarding gun control, but cities decide on their enforcement and prosecutorial policies.
if those policies lead to the increased crime in those cities, it's on the cities not the states.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Did you read what he said?
> "Blue cities that create the majority of the gun crime directly caused by anti- police policies and policies that release the most violent gun offenders over and over again…"
> States pass laws regarding gun control, but cities decide on their enforcement and prosecutorial policies.
> if those policies lead to the increased crime in those cities, it's on the cities not the states.


Actually states can pass laws that allow for no discretion.  Sone have


And in every country on earth most crime is in the cities


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Actually states can pass laws that allow for no discretion.  Sone have


Examples?
Be sure to provide citations.


Vegasgiants said:


> And in every country on earth most crime is in the cities


Really.
Why is that?


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Examples?
> Be sure to provide citations.
> 
> Really.
> Why is that?


3 strikes law in California. 



Cities provide the most victims and opportunities for crime with also being the place easier to hide from the police.  Cities also are where gangs are


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> 3 strikes law in California.


Ths is not an examnple of a state law overriding a city's discrewtion on enforcement and prosecutorial policies.
Feel free to try again


Vegasgiants said:


> Cities provide the most victims and opportunities for crime with also being the place easier to hide from the police.  Cities also are where gangs are


Interesting.
So you agree that demographics have more to do with crime than gun control laws.
Good for you.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Ths is not an examnple of a state law overriding a city's discrewtion on enforcement and prosecutorial policies.
> Feel free to try again
> 
> Interesting.
> ...


Sure it is.  I want you to deny that the state has legal jurisdiction over any city in it


Just deny that


I didn't even mention demographics


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Sure it is.


It's not. 
Its an example of a state requirement for sentencing after a third offense.
It's -not- an example of a state overriding a city's discretion on discrewtion on enforcement and prosecutorial policies.


Vegasgiants said:


> I didn't even mention demographics


You did.   
Population density is a demographic.
Gang membership is a demographic.
And so, demographics have more effect on crime than gun control.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> It's not.
> Its an example of a state requirement for sentencing after a third offense.
> It's -not- an example of a state overriding a city's discretion on discrewtion on enforcement and prosecutorial policies.
> 
> ...


My state has a law that no Confederate statutes can be torn down in any city.   Clearly states have jurisdiction over cities.


You only mentioned two demographics which have impacts on all crime

You make the case traffic control doesnt work.  Lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> I think you have some cotton that needs picking.  Lol


Oh? Really I'm not a democrat so no need for cotton picking. So you don't want to end the deaths of black lives?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> My state has a law that no Confederate statutes can be torn down in any city.   Clearly states have jurisdiction over cities.


That's the best you can do?
I accept your concession.


Vegasgiants said:


> You only mentioned two demographics which have impacts on all crime


Yes - the demongraphics you claim are the reason cities have more crime that urban areas.
Demographics. not gun control.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> That's the best you can do?
> I accept your concession.
> 
> Yes - the demongraphics you claim are the reason cities have more crime that urban areas.
> Demographics. not gun control.


I see you cant deny that states have jurisdiction over cities.   Good it would be foolish to do so.

I'm glad you agree that crime happens mostly in cities.  That is where we should focus gun control


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> republicans are easy on assault weapons and guns. anyone can get them.





Vegasgiants said:


> Let's be clear.  State law has jurisdiction over city laws.   The state can make any law it wants apply to any city
> 
> 
> It's on the state




Moron.....the cities control their police.....and the democrats have been attacking the police, non-stop since 2015.....and the democrat party State's Attorneys are granting bail, and releasing criminals from jail and prison with a revolving door...especially for the most violent gun offenders...


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron.....the cities control their police.....and the democrats have been attacking the police, non-stop since 2015.....and the democrat party State's Attorneys are granting bail, and releasing criminals from jail and prison with a revolving door...especially for the most violent gun offenders...


Read slowly.  The police have to answer to state laws.  So do district attorneys.   The state has jurisdiction within its borders


Just deny that


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> I see you cant deny that states have jurisdiction over cities.   Good it would be foolish to do so.


Good to see you have given up on you claim that states have the power to override a city's discretion on enforcement and prosecutorial policies, as such a position is foolish.


Vegasgiants said:


> I'm glad you agree that crime happens mostly in cities.  That is where we should focus gun control


As there is no necessary relationship between gun control laws and lower crime rates, this position is unsupportable nonsense.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Good to se you have given up on you claim that states have the power to override a city's discretion on enforcement and prosecutorial policies, as such a position is foolish.
> 
> As there is no necessary relationship between gun control laws and lwer crime rates, this position is unsupportable nonsense.


I'm glad you agree gun control is the best solution to reduce gun deaths in this country 


Thanks


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> I'm glad you agree gun control is the best solution to reduce gun deaths in this country


Ah.  You have to lie to make a point.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Read slowly.  The police have to answer to state laws.  So do district attorneys.   The state has jurisdiction within its borders
> 
> 
> Just deny that




No....they don't......State's Attorneys have discretion in who they actually press charges against......and who the ask for no bail release......then you have the judges giving no bail release, low bail release, and just letting the violent criminals walk out the door.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No....they don't......State's Attorneys have discretion in who they actually press charges against......and who the ask for no bail release......then you have the judges giving no bail release, low bail release, and just letting the violent criminals walk out the door.


State attorneys work for the state.

States can set any laws they like on bail and plea bargains


You have not yet hit on why they wont do it


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Ah.  You have to lie to make a point.


Right back at you buddy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> I'm glad you agree gun control is the best solution to reduce gun deaths in this country
> 
> 
> Thanks


Disarm blacks and you will end senseless deaths of blacks


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Disarm blacks and you will end senseless deaths of blacks


Just have to get rid of that pesky constitution.   Lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Just have to get rid of that pesky constitution.   Lol


Oh so you don't want to end senseless deaths of black Americans?


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oh so you don't want to end senseless deaths of black Americans?


So you want to throw out the constitution?  Really?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> So you want to throw out the constitution?  Really?


You're a gun control supporter and you say you want to end gun violence, but yet don't want to go after the problem.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're a gun control supporter and you say you want to end gun violence, but yet don't want to go after the problem.


You're a conservative and you hate the constitution and want to abandon it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> You're a conservative and you hate the constitution and want to abandon it


Nope only gun control supporters hate the constitution. If you support gun control you are not supporting the constitution. Fact gun control is an infringement.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope only gun control supporters hate the constitution. If you support gun control you are not supporting the constitution. Fact gun control is an infringement.


Have you always hated the constitution?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Right back at you buddy


Except I haven't lied.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Except I haven't lied.


You mischaracterized my posts and claimed I said things I did not 


Dont play that game if you dont like that game


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> You mischaracterized my posts and claimed I said things I did not


Not in the slightest.
You claim states can override a city's discretion in their enforcement and prosecutorial policies - but you cannot show me a state that does so.

You claim cities have higher crime rates due to demographic factors like population density and gang memberships - necessarily admitting that their lack of strong gun control laws are not the reason for said rates.

As such, your claim that the states are at fault for those higher crime rates in the city holds no water.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Not in the slightest.
> You claim states can override a city's discretion in their enforcement and prosecutorial policies - but you cannot show me a state that does so.
> 
> You claim cities have higher crime rates due to demographic factors like population density and gang memberships - necessarily admitting that their lack of strong gun control laws are not the reason for said rates.
> ...


Nope.  I never admitted gun control was not a factor in crime rates in cities.

I said why cities have higher rates than rural areas

You are flat out lying


You can lie about my positions if you like....but I am also good at that game


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Nope.  I never admitted gun control was not a factor in crime rates in cities.
> I said why cities have higher rates than rural areas


You contradict yourself.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You contradict yourself.


And you flat out lie


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> And you flat out liie


I'm sorry you don't like the fact you got caught blaming something other than gun control for the difference in violent crime rates, but you did.
Congrats on telling the truth.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I'm sorry you don't like the fact you got caught blaming something other than gun control for the difference in violent crime rates, but you did.
> Congrats on telling the truth.


I'm glad you admit that gun control is the best way to reduce gun violence


Welcome aboard


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> I'm glad you admit that gun control is the best way to reduce gun violence
> Welcome aboard


Thank you for making it clear I need not waste any more time on you.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Thank you for making it clear I need not waste any more time on you.


Right back at you bud.  


But welcome aboard the gun control train!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Have you always hated the constitution?


I have never been a democrat.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Never been a democrat.


I like potatoes


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> I like potatoes


You have a problem staying on topic.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You have a problem staying on topic.


Right back at you buddy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Right back at you buddy


I've been on topic you're the one that start the food channel discussion.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I've been on topic you're the one that start the food channel discussion.


You brought democrats into this.....off topic


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Columbia is a blue city


*The University Is the Root of All Evil*

It's the home of the University of South Carolina.  In 1968, I was in Columbia and it had its full share of Campus Commie Scum flocking into town.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Disarm blacks and you will end senseless deaths of blacks


*Giving Rights to the Undeserving Takes Away All Rights From Others*

Repeal all Civil Rights for the Uncivilized laws.  Over the past 60 years, we've had more than enough proof that Jim Crow was only trying to protect civilization.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> So you want to throw out the constitution?  Really?


*The True Founding Fathers Were the Pioneers, Not the Wags Wearing Wigs in Philadelphia*

It's the same Constitution that was in place when Jim Crow laws were allowed.  And that was after all the post Civil War amendments. 

Besides, making a Supreme Law of the Land nullifies all other laws.  So it's reached a point that American citizens have no self-determination whatsoever.  

Your horse-and-buggy Constitution is an anti-democratic manifesto establishing absolute rule by a bipartisan oligarchic clique.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The True Founding Fathers Were the Pioneers, Not the Wags Wearing Wigs in Philadelphia*
> 
> It's the same Constitution that was in place when Jim Crow laws were allowed.  And that was after all the post Civil War amendments.
> 
> ...


Wow you really hate the constitution


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Have you always hated the constitution?


*Treating the Lawyers' Constitution Like a Bible Is a Sacrilege*

Gun ownership is a natural right, not one granted only by a government document.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Treating the Lawyers' Constitution Like a Bible Is a Sacrilege*
> 
> Gun ownership is a natural right, not one granted only by a government document.


Holy cow


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Holy cow


Sage is correct the constitution doesn't grant rights it tell the government what rights it must protect. My right for self-defense is there not because the government says so it's there because I say so.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Wow you really hate the constitution


*Begging the Question*

Typical Netwit rhetoric.  You state that as if everybody worships the Constitution.  But free men are political atheists.

You expect me to answer, "I don't hate the Constitution, just policies that I think are unConstitutional."

But that's not me.  Regardless of its interpretation, the Constitution takes away self-determination from the majority, so it is tyranny.  It is not the American Savior; it is our Satan.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sage is correct the constitution doesn't grant rights it tell the government what rights it must protect. My right for self-defense is there not because the government says so it's there because I say so.


In your opinion


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Begging the Question*
> 
> Typical Netwit rhetoric.  You state that as if everybody worships the Constitution.  But free men are political atheists.
> 
> ...


Yes you support jim crow laws


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> In your opinion


Are you saying you only have the right to self defense if the government approves?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Holy cow


*Founding-Fodder Fetish*

The Constitution is a Sacred Cow.  Anyone who preaches it wants us to worship false idols.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Are you saying you only have the right to self defense if the government approves?


All rights come from government. 


Can you give a complete list of natural rights?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> All rights come from government.
> 
> 
> Can you give a complete list of natural rights?


I suggest you read America's founding documents. God grants rights government is to protect them so the weak will have them.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I suggest you read America's founding documents. God grants rights government is to protect them so the weak will have them.


Just give me the list


I dont think you can


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Just give me the list
> 
> 
> I dont think you can


We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> In your opinion


*Three Branches of the Same Bank*

Any citizen's opinion is meaningless if we allow pre-owned politicians and SCROTUS dictators to make or change our laws for us.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --


Yeah they were wrong


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Yeah they were wrong


The creators of America's government were wrong? Or maybe you've been so screwed up with leftist teachings you're fucked in the head.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The creators of America's government were wrong? Or maybe you've been so screwed up with leftist teachings you're fucked in the head.


Were they wrong on the 3/5ths clause?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Were they wrong on the 3/5ths clause?


Nope they weren't. Why would you want to give democrat slave owning states more representation in Congress?


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope they weren't. Why would you want to give democrat slave owning states more representation in Congress?


Because they should have just eliminated slavery


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Because they should have just eliminated slavery


Well hate to bust your bubble but the democrats didn't want to let their slaves go. And if forced never would have unified with the free states.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well hate to bust your bubble but the democrats didn't want to let their slaves go. And if forced never would have unified withe free states.


Yeah the founders were wrong


I agree


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Yeah the founders were wrong
> 
> 
> I agree


No they weren't so you admit you hate the Constitution.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No they weren't so you admit you hate the Constitution.


Why do you hate America?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Why do you hate America?


You're the one that disagrees with the founders you hate America.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're the one that disagrees with the founders you hate America.


Oh yeah no you hate America 


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Oh yeah no you hate America
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


You're the one saying the founders were wrong. That is showing your hate. I can do this forever all you can do is show your hate for America.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're the one saying the founders were wrong. That is showing your hate. I can do this forever all you can do is show your hate for America.


Well you are the one whi said they were right to keep slavery

All night


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Well you are the one whi said they were right to keep slavery
> 
> All night


They were right you live under the freedom they gave you. So kiss their ass and thank them for what they bestowed on you.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They were right you live under the freedom they gave you. So kiss their ass and thank them for what they bestowed on you.


They sure didnt bestow it on black people 


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> They sure didnt bestow it on black people
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


They made it so it could happen.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They made it so it could happen.


But they didnt make it happen when they could 


Washington owned 600 slaves


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> But they didnt make it happen when they could
> 
> 
> Washington owned 600 slaves


Shrugs maybe you should stop hating America


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shrugs maybe you should stop hating America


Maybe you should stop hating black people


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Maybe you should stop hating black people


My aunt Claire would disagree with you since she's a black woman who my grandfather saved her father from a  white democrat Lynch mob because he was one of those uppity black men


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> My aunt Claire would disagree with you since she's a black woman who my grandfather saved her father from a  white democrat Lynch mob because he was one of those uppity black men


My aunt rosy thinks you are a moron.  Lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> My aunt rosy thinks you are a moron.  Lol


So you do hate America and black men because they are uppity.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you do hate America and black men because they are uppity.


So you do hate America and black men because they are uppity.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you do hate America and black men because they are uppity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> So you do hate America and black men because they are uppity.


I agree that you hate America and blacks in general


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I agree that you hate America and blacks in general


What?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> What?


Yes you do


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do other nations have drug problems? Yes.
> Do other nations have single parent households?  Yes
> Do other nations have mental illness?  Yes.
> 
> Somehow they have avoided monthly shooting massacres.


Mexico has massacres all the time.  Their murder rate is 3x ours, with 10x fewer guns per capita.  How can that be?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 2 Mass Shooting in SC , a red state.


That was a shootout between thugs.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 19, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes you do


Huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Huh?


Need help with those big three letter words?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 19, 2022)

*From Our Cold Dead Hands*

The useless elitist Constitution doesn't protect our gun rights at all. Only our guns protect our gun rights.  The overrated Founding Fodder didn't even approve of gun rights.  If they had, they would have put it in the main body of their Constitution.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 19, 2022)

And you support Jamal Crow laws


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Were they wrong on the 3/5ths clause?


*Your Sweatshopping Northern Heroes Didn't Want Aframs to Count at All*

The North only wanted the South to count their dependents at 60%, while Northern dependents got 100%.  Liberals who use that as a straw man don't understand the debate.  If the South had gotten 100% credit for all the men, women, children, and servants who lived there, the Civil War might not have happened.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Because they should have just eliminated slavery


_*Liberal*_* Comes From a Latin Word That Connotes Inheriting the Ownership of White Slaves.  Plebeians Weren't Liberales.*


You mean wage slavery in the sweatshops up North?  Ignoring that is still more evidence that Liberals are richkid snobs who hate and fear Whites who were born in the working class.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 19, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Need help with those big three letter words?


Did you say something?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 19, 2022)

*Homo Erectus v. Homo Sapiens, The Final Chapter*

Under what kind of degenerate race-traitor fantasy did Afram savages ever deserve to be free?  They are obviously an unfit humanoid species that has become an existential threat to all the fit species.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 19, 2022)

*Why the Northern HeirHeads Started the Civil War*

Mexicans are related to the Comanches, who made the Nazis look like Little Sisters of the Poor.  All pushy fantasies about racial equality come from Preppies, who believe in Birth-Class Supremacy over all other White people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Did you say something?


well if you can't read what was posted maybe you need to find a discussion board that better suits your low level intelligence


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 19, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> well if you can't read what was posted maybe you need to find a discussion board that better suits your low level intelligence


Anyone hear that?


----------



## whitehall (Apr 19, 2022)

How does a shooting rampage on Easter Sunday relate to the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 19, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Anyone hear that?


You hear voices in your head it must be a nauseating feeling with all the echoing bouncing around that emptiness.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 19, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You hear voices in your head it must be a nauseating feeling with all the echoing bouncing around that emptiness.


Now you bore me


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 20, 2022)

Vegasgiants said:


> Now you bore me


Poor kid


----------

